#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-15
<j4b4> boa noite
<BUGabundo> oias
<hggdh> oias BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hggdh: o/
<BUGabundo> long time noe see
<hggdh> :-) ainda estou vivo, ora!
<hggdh> mas, de facto, long time no see/read/hear
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> n andas pelo Google Plus pois n ?
<BUGabundo> q tal te tem tratado a Canonical?
<BUGabundo> ja foste absorvido ?
<BUGabundo> ou ainda mantes as tuas ideias?
<hggdh> (1) sim estou no G+; (2) tata-me bem; (3) não, não fui absorvido
<hggdh> é claro, por outro lado não me ouvem
<BUGabundo> profile do plus?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: ahahahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> http://l.BUGabundo.net/Plus
<hggdh> já o adicionei
<hggdh> BUGabundo: https://plus.google.com/106424184070033940581/posts
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-17
<ephan> Este canal costuma estar activo?
<ember> nein
<ephan> "nein"?
<ember> nein == nao
<ephan> Obrigado
<ephan> Eu pensava que a comunidade portuguesa de Ubuntu era mais ou menos activa
<ember> E é
<gouki> skorzen, vai trabalhar!
<skorzen> gouki, :-)
<skorzen> Já cá tenho o zentyal.
<gouki> Gravas-me isso em CD? Já passo ai. Vou bazar agora.
<gouki> Ou então deixa depois aqui na sala. Eles vão ficar cá.
 * gouki is leaving
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-18
<htr> hello, darks
<ember> sup
<ephan> olá gt
<ephan> htr*
<BUGabundo> evening!! :D
<BUGabundo> nite
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-19
<paulo> tanto no ubunto 10.01 e 11.04 , ele encherga a rede sem fio mas não se conecta
<paulo> digo ubunto 10.04 e 11.04 por favor como faço
<ephan> hm
<ephan> Estás a usar a applet do GNOME?
<paulo> SOCORRO não consigo conectar rede sem fio com o ubuntu 10.10 e o 11.04, ele encherga a rede mas não sed conecta
<ephan> meteste a password paulo ?
<ephan> Precisamos de mais detalhes
<ephan> Dá erros?
<ephan> O que acontece?
<ephan> Funciona com outros Sistemas Operativos ou é só no Ubuntu?
<paulo> sim funciona com o win vista e ubuntu 9.10, não hã erro apenas não faz a conecção
<paulo> meu computador é um sti  e outro é o positivo one
<paulo> Ok vou te esplicar: comecei a usar ubunto ha pouco tempo, comecei com a versão 9. alguma coisa, sempre deu certo fui atualisando até a versão 10.10, e sempre me conectando normal. Quando saiu a versão 11.04 resolvi instalar ela apartir de um cd, ai ela não se conectava a rede sem fio, vi varias reclamçães em topicos na internet de que este era um problema desta nova versão. Então reinstalei a versão 9. comeceia fazer todas atualizações só que
<paulo>  elas só que elas não são mais validas. Resolvi baixar a versão que estava antes em meu notebook a 10.04 ai aconteceu a mesma coisa que na versão 11.04 e não mais consigo me conectar a rede  sem fio
<ephan> Usa o 10.10
<paulo> sim
<ephan> E dá no 10.10?
<paulo> não se conecta a rede sem fio
<paulo> digo é 10.04 e não se conecta
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<ephan> boas
<BUGabundo> in the mist of the night, I leave no trail. only one waits me, my beloved feather pillow
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-20
<paulo> esta é de portugal? tem aguma brasileira?
<nuno_nunes> boas noites
<skorzen> nuno_nunes, boas.
<gouki> Boas!
<nuno_nunes> alguem sabe trabalhar com aircrack
<skorzen> A documentação é boa, sim. :-)
<nuno_nunes> Eu não consigo
<nuno_nunes> Espera
<nuno_nunes> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<nuno_nunes> dá este erro
<nuno_nunes> Interface	Chipset		Driver
<nuno_nunes> eth1		Unknown 		wl
<BUGabundo> boas noites
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-21
<BUGabundo> Power Night o/
<BUGabundo> nite tech world
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-18
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-19
<astroo-_v> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> oi galera
<dcosta> :P
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> ciao
<astroo-> optimusprimem  ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> Ubuntu Edge da Canonical bate recordes de financiamento em IndieGoGo  http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/tecnologia/ubuntu-edge-da-canonical-bate-recordes-financiamento-indiegogo
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-17
<astroo-> NSA revelations of privacy breaches 'the tip of the iceberg' – Senate duo  http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/16/nsa-revelations-privacy-breaches-udall-wyden
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-12
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<elisoa> ubuntu-pt-offtopic?
<elisoa> (i need help to tranlsate a phrase in portuguese :)
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> say...
<elisoa> thank you. here?
<astroo-> private
<elisoa> sorry. how to go private? / ?
<elisoa> :)
<astroo-> go to private
<astroo-> clik in my nick
<astroo-> crick
<astroo-> or see a window with my nick
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-16
<redjr> galera, estou precisando de uma ajuda
<redjr> ubuntu 14.04
<redjr> boa noite à todos
<astroo-> ola
<redjr> na tela após login, não carrega ambiente de trabalho
<astroo-> #ubuntu-br  tenta esse tambem
<redjr> esse oq?
<redjr> é pq, se digitou algo ai, não apareceu para mim
<redjr> valeu
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<OERIAS> Bom Dia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Kvitka> ola
<Kvitka> ChanServ ola
<Kvitka> ola gente
<Kvitka> ChanServ jogas stardoll???
<astroo-> hello people
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-12
<Guest62944> ola
<Guest62944> ta ai alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-13
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-14
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-15
<astroo-> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) Is Now Based on Linux Kernel 4.2 RC6  http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-now-based-on-linux-kernel-4-2-rc6-489226.shtml
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-08-19
<marta_> Boas alguém pode dar uma ajuda ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> vai ao  #ubuntu-br
<astroo-> e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<marta_> ok
<marta_> obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> eu so dou 1 força ao mundo linux
#ubuntu-pt 2017-08-16
<littledot> bom dia !           Alguém me pode dizer como resolver este prob.  tenho laptop com webcam rotativa e no linux a imagem fica de pernas para o ar :s
